# Pacing and sniffing like it's going out of style!



## rffanat1c (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone else's GSD just pace back and forth in the house with their nose to the ground? Mine has been doing it for the last 30 minutes without stopping....living room to back of house over and over again! What's the deal with this? He doesn't seem to be looking for anything particular, just having a grand ol' time.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you sure he's not looking for anything in particular? Could be a sign of impending leg-lift or poop-deposit. In fact, sniffing the ground is one of the warning signs. But if he's housebroken, who knows, maybe he's bored. Or you could have dropped some food around the house. Either way, I'd inspect just to make sure all's in order.

Mine will occasionally cruise and sniff, no doubt making sure there aren't any dust particles out of order or ground-food to be had.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any chance of bloat? (see the sticky in health section)


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Samantha does this, she definitely likes to smell things and I know she doesn't have to go potty because she has already gone. She doesn't do it all the time, I think she is more sniffing for food that was dropped or she smells our cats. She is also a Momma's girl and she won't settle until I am settled. If she is in the house and I am moving all over the place doing laundry, cleaning, dinner, etc. She is following me and pacing until I actually sit down and relax, then she sits down and relaxes. It is funny and sometimes I have to just tell her to stay because I am going to be right back lol. She is definitely my shadow and hubbies if I am not around. Love her to death, this breed is absolutely amazing and so smart. She amazes me everyday with her intelligence. Sorry kind of went off subject there lol.


----------



## rffanat1c (Nov 6, 2006)

No doesn't have to potty because he just came in from outside, not bloat either, already had a scare with that and was totally different behavior. He does this daily and several times a day, we have three cats and he's only 1 year old. He definitely loves food and searches for it, but I think its a weird game he has made up....something new everyday with these dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

could a chipmunk have snuck inside? Or maybe a mouse in the house...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking Shep. what kind of dog is that black one? your Shep is pacing and sniffing the scent of the ghost. our house is haunted. lights go on and off. things fall off the walls. the Shep acts like an attack dog sometimes. he sees something in the corner of the room and goes after it. when he reaches the corner he'll sit and growl and snaps at the air. sometimes he acts like he's biting something. he growls and shakes his head like he has something in his mouth. one day last week our neighbor came over to feed and let the dogs out. she put the dogs in the yard and came in the house to get their dinner ready. while she was in the house she heard the back gate opening and closing. she runs outside. when she nears the gate she sees it opened wide. our gate has an automatic closer on it. our gate has a heavy duty spring mechanism on it. it slams behind you when it closes. this morning my GF heard my guitar playing. she called out for me to stop. i was out with the dogs. your dog is on to something.


----------



## rffanat1c (Nov 6, 2006)

She is supposed to be half lab and half German Shepherd. As a puppy she looked like a GSD pup, but now she looks like 14 dogs in one.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron does something similar he walks in circles nose to the ground then he will walk forward slam his paw on the ground then move around in different directions. I think he's looking for crickets were infested with them this year.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

look up this dog. Hovawart. they're from Germany.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice looking Shep. what kind of dog is that black one? your Shep is pacing and sniffing the scent of the ghost. our house is haunted. lights go on and off. things fall off the walls. the Shep acts like an attack dog sometimes. he sees something in the corner of the room and goes after it. when he reaches the corner he'll sit and growl and snaps at the air. sometimes he acts like he's biting something. he growls and shakes his head like he has something in his mouth. one day last week our neighbor came over to feed and let the dogs out. she put the dogs in the yard and came in the house to get their dinner ready. while she was in the house she heard the back gate opening and closing. she runs outside. when she nears the gate she sees it opened wide. our gate has an automatic closer on it. our gate has a heavy duty spring mechanism on it. it slams behind you when it closes. this morning my GF heard my guitar playing. she called out for me to stop. i was out with the dogs. your dog is on to something.


I don't know if yoy really believe this about ghosts but my shepherd sniffs where the EMF's spike. She is nervous in the house where the people supposedly cleansed the house a few years ago. Is there any info on this I can research? thanks


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Sniffing and pacing are both signs of anxiety...our girl does that when she is anxious about something.


----------

